# Seit wann gibt es Heimcomputer?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (6. September 2009)

Frage steht ja schon oben. Kurze Jahreszahl würde reichen. Könnte zwar auch googlen, aber vielleicht weiße es ja sowieso jemand hier und kanns mir gleich sagen.

MFG
D0M1N4T0R13


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (6. September 2009)

ok ca. 1970


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (6. September 2009)

xD Okay. Jetzt hast du 2 Posts mehr. Und weiter?


----------

